# Trapdoor video (Gorgyrella sp.)



## danfekar (Mar 7, 2004)

Just a short video of my Gorgyrella sp catching a mealworm. Not the best framerate or quality, but they sure are cool spiders  

- download here - 



Regards
Dan J

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Critterfarm (Mar 7, 2004)

Neat!  Thanks for taking the time to share that one 

PS - My son says you're the coolest and now wants a trapdoor lol


----------



## Steven (Mar 8, 2004)

very intresting video !!!

nice :}


----------



## MacCleod (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice video


----------



## genious_gr (Mar 8, 2004)

Thats priceless....
People rarely see them hunt and you got a video?!?!?!!!

Now I must get one :-\


----------



## Venom (Mar 8, 2004)

Great video! Especially the slow-motion rendering!


----------



## Betty (Mar 8, 2004)

Great video - that is one fast spider!


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Mar 8, 2004)

It' s only incredible


----------



## JohnxII (Mar 9, 2004)

Tagged for later viewing...


----------



## danfekar (Mar 12, 2004)

*More trapdoor action - video*

This video is of even worse quality than my last one, but shot from a slightly different angle.

Again showing my Gorgyrella sp. catching a mealworm.

- download here -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark (Mar 13, 2004)

Nice video. 





From
Eric


----------



## xanderTluv (Mar 14, 2004)

I can't get my trap door to burrow, and build its door. Any tips? Suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## Dark (Mar 14, 2004)

Take the trapdoor spider out of the tank and dig a hole for the trapdoor spider. It will settle in the hole and build a trpdoor. I tried it.It worked very well. 




from
Eric


----------



## xanderTluv (Mar 14, 2004)

I tried that. It just came out and filled in the hole. lol I guess if I keep doing it, it may get the hint. All my tarantulas take well to the burrows I pre-dig for them. I will just keep trying.
Thanks!


----------



## danfekar (Apr 23, 2004)

*Trapdoor - burrow insection*

This picture is from an insection of my Gorgyrella sp. trapdoor's burrow.

I was going to move her anyway because of an outbreak of mold, and I really wanted to see what the insides of her sweet home looked like. After some careful digging and even more careful cutting with scissors, this is what I saw. 

The burrow is 105mm from latch to bottom, lined with fine silk.







This is the lady herself:







Regards
Dan J

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WithCerberus (Apr 23, 2004)

Those are some gorgeous pics. That must have taken quite some time to do that so carefully. What is the body length on that beauty? 

Bobby


----------



## Tanguito (Apr 23, 2004)

Great pics, thank you a lot for sharing your work.


----------



## WithCerberus (Apr 23, 2004)

what camera do you use by the way?
bobby


----------



## danfekar (Apr 24, 2004)

WithCerberus said:
			
		

> What is the body length on that beauty?


She currently has a bodylength of 27 mm. 



			
				WithCerberus said:
			
		

> what camera do you use by the way?
> bobby


I use a Nikon CP 995.


----------



## WithCerberus (Apr 24, 2004)

She is about the same size as my trapdoors then. Can you take some pics of the enclosure that you have her in? I really like seeing other people's set ups. I'll post some of mine when I get home today.
Bobby


----------



## danfekar (Apr 24, 2004)

WithCerberus said:
			
		

> She is about the same size as my trapdoors then. Can you take some pics of the enclosure that you have her in? I really like seeing other people's set ups. I'll post some of mine when I get home today.
> Bobby


Sure thing, but it's not very exciting though. She is currently living in a vase on my dinner-table. 
Always popular when guests ask why I have soil and dry leaves in a vase. This topic usually rises during dinner, but no one has lost his/her appetite up until now, lol.


----------



## WithCerberus (Apr 24, 2004)

Not exciting?!? That is such a cool idea. By far the coolest kitchen decoration I have ever seen. I may have to steal your idea when I get my Gorgyrella sp. Although my girlfriend may not be so excited about it. Oh well right   
Bobby


----------



## chris73 (May 13, 2005)

I know this is an old thread, but WOW! Great stuff! How is that spider doing?


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 9, 2005)

oh great... now the trap door itch is back... must get trap... door....

awesome movie, thanks a lot


----------



## Arach-attack (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks for the video. :clap:


----------



## prang11 (Jun 9, 2005)

Thats amazing. sweet video, keep them coming.


----------



## conipto (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome vid.

Bill


----------



## Predator (Jun 10, 2005)

Thats just plain cool.


----------



## siucfi (Jun 10, 2005)

That was awsome I may have to invest in one of them!


----------



## Anthony (Jun 10, 2005)

Very good and thank you.


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 21, 2006)

very old thread, i must say the vid is sooo awesome!!!!!!!!!!!

now i cant wait till i get my trapdoors!!! ahhh


hows the spider doing now?


----------



## parabuthus (Jan 22, 2006)

Awesome video :clap:.


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Jan 22, 2006)

REALLY REALLY REALLY COOL MAN :clap:


----------



## danfekar (Jan 29, 2012)

8 years have passed, and I figured it was time for an update 

This lady is still going strong. I bought her in february 2002, so it'a approaching ten years in my care. She has molted once as far as I know (probably several times, but i've only observed the shed exuvium once), but has not grown noticeably in size.

This short clip was shot a couple of months ago - download.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 29, 2012)

very cool stuff. that's crazy to have her that long, for a true spider. i got one that was five years old, and had to rehouse her, and once i did she wouldnt reburrow. she just sat around and died. now i have a red and black Gorgyrella sp. the red eats very well, and the black one never eats. i love looking down their burrows at how the lining of the burrow looks. thanks for an amazing update.


----------



## terancheped42 (Jan 29, 2012)

awesome videos i would love to have a trap door spider sometime but i like spiders that i can see lol


----------



## danfekar (Jan 30, 2012)

Thx, yes I'm amazed that she's still with me. Even though they're mygalomorphs, hence not true spiders, but still wouldn't expect her to last this long. I think it was touch and go for about two months last year when she refused to feed and burrow, and got weaker by the day. Suddenly she just had a change of mind and made her den. 


terancheped42 said:


> awesome videos i would love to have a trap door spider sometime but i like spiders that i can see lol


I don't see the problem. You see it everytime you feed it. Just make sure you don't blink


----------



## Arachno Dano (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome videos, pictures, and information! Bravo sir!:clap:

~Dano


----------



## Oreo (Jan 31, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> very cool stuff. that's crazy to have her that long, for a true spider. i got one that was five years old, and had to rehouse her, and once i did she wouldnt reburrow. she just sat around and died. now i have a red and black Gorgyrella sp. the red eats very well, and the black one never eats. i love looking down their burrows at how the lining of the burrow looks. thanks for an amazing update.


Maybe your black spidey lives on the despair of the critters you toss in there...these trapdoors look quick!


----------



## danfekar (Feb 12, 2012)

Got my hands on a cheap 120fps point and shoot, and fortunately the spider was up for a snack. It looks like the meal almost gets away this time, but she reels it in anyway. Clip here


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 12, 2012)

Very cool man. Glad she is still with you. She actually seemed slower than my Gorgyrella red girl. Mine is so fast that you almost can't tell it happened.


----------



## paassatt (Feb 12, 2012)

danfekar said:


> Got my hands on a cheap 120fps point and shoot, and fortunately the spider was up for a snack. It looks like the meal almost gets away this time, but she reels it in anyway. Clip here


Nice! Really cool to see that clip in slow motion.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice Vid Dan; I enjoyed the slow motion of the actual nab it shows their movements and tatics wonderfully Out of curiosity, do you have an ambient temp of her enclosure? it may help explain the longjevity (Beyond their nature) and feeding schedual?  Im not quite sure on the life span of these animals, so the data helps for those wondering.


----------



## danfekar (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks 

I keep her at room temp, usually between 63 and 75 ºF depending on the season. Two years ago she had several days in a temp of around 50 ºF when my central heating failed during a vacation. Definitely a hardy species 

I have no idea about the lifespan of this species, and I'm not even sure about the genus. It bought it as a _Stasimopus robertsi _but _Gorgyrella_ was suggested by several board members on Arachnoboards, solely based on pictures. Still looking for a good key, or anyone with experience in identifying these critters.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 14, 2012)

I had a black female that a buddy had for 5 years, and then i got her. She needed to be rehoused, and i dug her up, and rehoused her. She wouldnt reborrow. She just sat around and died. But he told me 5 years was a long time for a true spider. Im not 100% on my black or my red species either too. Gorgyrella was what mine was best guessed at also. My red girl eats pretty decently, usually once a week to once every two weeks. My black has eaten once in the last 6 months.


----------



## danfekar (Feb 14, 2012)

They're not true spiders, but mygalomorphs (like tarantulas). Therefore a longer lifespan is not surprising, but just how long is anyones guess.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hmm i guess i never really understood the meaning of mygalomorphs. That does make sense then. Really hard to tell. Best thing is keep that girl going as long as you can, and then we will find out.


----------



## Ciphor (Feb 27, 2012)

danfekar said:


> They're not true spiders, but mygalomorphs (like tarantulas). Therefore a longer lifespan is not surprising, but just how long is anyones guess.


Trapdoors in captivity live up to 20 years, so 8 years is not the least bit surprising to me.

Catfish, you can distinguish Mygalomorphae and Araneomorphae by 2 main anatomical features.

Booklungs (_true spiders have no booklungs_)
Downward striking fangs (_true spiders fangs are like mandibles, pinching sideways_)


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice videos! Some of the doors in my house don't work that good. lol


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 27, 2012)

Yep i knew the booklung and fang part about true spiders, but havent looked at my traps close enough to realize this. Thanks. 





Ciphor said:


> Trapdoors in captivity live up to 20 years, so 8 years is not the least bit surprising to me.
> 
> Catfish, you can distinguish Mygalomorphae and Araneomorphae by 2 main anatomical features.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciphor (Feb 27, 2012)

Np. After awhile you just visually start to recognize other differences. Mygalids are always stocky and thick. You wont find any stocky thick true spiders that compare. The thickest, stockiest is probably Hogna, Dolomedes & Phoneutria.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah i understand that. I do like the stockiness of the traps, and large trues. I keep D. tenebrosus. They are some really cool spiders. Fast, defensive, and easy to care for.


----------



## danfekar (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm dragging this ancient thread back up for logging purposes; today I found my Gorgyrella dead in her burrow. It looked like a failed moult, as there was an exuvium partially stuck to her dried up body. It might have been my own fault, as the soil in her tank was a bit drier than what I usually keep it. Then again, it might have been old age or just pure bad luck.

She was in my care for 17 years

Reactions: Sad 1


----------

